# LED lights



## duck_slayer89

what do yall think of led lights for bowfishing boats the pros are that they definitely dont need as much power to run them. but do they penetrate the water?


----------



## stxhunter

They look really nice in the pics I've seen. Definite pro would be the lack of noise, no need to lug around a generator and extra gas tank, small size. On the downside, you will need to add several batteries to the boat which adds weight. I have heard they don't penetrate dirty water very well, but then again which types of lights really penetrate dirty water?

When I get my setup it will be with LEDs as I think the pros outweigh the cons.


----------



## duck_slayer89

i was thinking if i do leds i would rig up a couple of alternators on my fan motor so i wouldnt have to have so many battery's


----------



## moganman

I don't know about LED's for bowfishing, but I use LED's on my aquariums. They are nice, not as bright as some others and they don't penetrate as deep as something like a T-5 or metal halide, but they do give a good shimmer


----------



## fowlwaters

Hey duck I am fixing to build a flounder boat for a buddy that is going to go with LEDs will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## texas two guns

After watching this evolution take place I've got my mind made up. My new boat will have LED's and the batteries will have converters hooked to them. I will run as long as possible in the silence of the swamp, but when they run down, I'll fire up the quite generator and keep fishing long enough to get a good charge then shut it down and fish in silence once again. I will also have a set of HPS (High Pressure Sodium) for those nights when the water is just too dirty/stained for LED's, thus the reason to keep a generator on the boat.


----------



## labyrnth

If you calculate the amps of the LEDs and battery/s. You could end up with an efficient means using just LEDs.
I'm curious to see how it would work out. Heard LEDs do not penetrate water very well. 
Sure wish someone would hurry up and answer all these questions about LEDs before I make a decision on something lol.


----------



## texas two guns

I think they would match halogens on any given night. Might to shine OUT as far, but I shoot most of my fish right at the boat anyways. Also LED's don't light up the bank way out in front.


----------



## plashlights

*Bringin up old news...*

Here are some pics:
-flounder boat with (6) 12" PlashLights LED double row floods facing down and (2) 12" spots for navigation

-my little bowfishing boat with (1) 20" PlashLights LED flood on the front & (2) 30" PlashLights LED floods (one on each side). All ran off an Optima battery independent of the motor for 4 hours before they start to dim.

- and a 50" PlashLights LED double row spot on a truck.


----------



## QwikKotaTx

That is some impressive light output!


----------



## Charles28

These light are perfect for hunting, Light is enough to find the hunt.


----------



## topwatertom

I use LEDs on my boat oznium.com got me hooked up for cheap


----------



## outlawguide

*Here is my setup...*

I use 50w Led and they are $75 per light if you buy in bulk of 10. I use the warm white color to penetrate the water the best. If you have any questions feel free to call. 
Capt. Craig Carter


----------



## topwatertom

My set up

TOPWATERTOM


----------



## Froghunter

I love mine!


----------



## AFGunner

*Best idea ever*

I rigged my boat out with 10 of the 27w round LED lights from The LED Store that you can get on Amazon and run them as a 24 volt DC set-up using two 29 series deep cycle batteries. I can go out and fish for around 8-10 hours on a full charge and the weight of the batteries is much less than the generator that my buddy uses. I don't see a difference in water penetration, but we do work in pretty clear water. I love the fact that I can go out and not have a headache from listening to the generator all night. I will post some pictures when I can.


----------



## ibt2

outlawguide said:


> I use 50w Led and they are $75 per light if you buy in bulk of 10. I use the warm white color to penetrate the water the best. If you have any questions feel free to call.
> Capt. Craig Carter


How much battery power does it take to run all of the 50W LEDs and for how long? Impressive!


----------

